
K3D – WebGL 3D Plots in Jupyter Notebook - stared
https://github.com/K3D-tools/K3D-jupyter
======
billconan
this looks very awesome, I really want to adopt it, but my site is mainly js
(although I do support in browser python now). I don't know if the js/webgl
part can be used as a separate library.

------
mecharoid
No relation to the very well known K3D software?

~~~
marcinkostur
Nope, the name is K3D-jupyter.

